# Pilgrims Progress Lecture by Derek Thomas



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 17, 2008)

All,

I went to a Lecture this morning at RPTS (3-hours in length) led by Dr. Derek Thomas of RTS-Jackson on Pilgrim's Progress, and John Bunyan in general. It was unbelievable. Dr. Thomas is a Godly man who really shook some foundations with his great words about the reality of the need for an understanding of conversion and assurance. Best shown in the fact while Christian is converted at the wicked gate he does not drop his burden till the sepulcher. Also I highly recommend you read Part II if you have not. Beautiful stuff. 

They did record it on MP3 so I do not know if/when it will be available but I'll be on the lookout for it. 

Major


----------



## turmeric (May 17, 2008)

Love Part II! I think it's supposed to represent a congregation.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2008)

I was friends with Derek Thomas's son-in-law a while back. Haven't seen him for a couple of years. He is a fine preacher, who laboured for many years in Belfast.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 17, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Love Part II! I think it's supposed to represent a congregation.



It is interesting to look at, and consider the differences in the journeys of Christiana and her children, compared to the experiences of Christian in part one.


----------



## bookslover (May 17, 2008)

Spurgeon once said he'd read _The Pilgrim's Progress_ about a hundred times. Not hard to understand why.


----------



## SueS (May 18, 2008)

We get the RPTS news e-letter - problem is, it always seems to arrive at the computer either late for an event or the day before so there is no way we can attend. Our pastor knows Derek Thomas personally and would have loved to attend. Anyway, glad you were able to go and I hope they do offer mp3's - it sounds like it would be well worth getting one.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 31, 2008)

I promised when the lectures became available I would post them here so here they are:
Reformation Society of Pittsburgh A local chapter of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals


----------



## JM (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you.

I just found a sermon series to add to the thread : http://www.sermonsfortoday.org/browse_sermons/sermonsInSeries.php?series=3


----------

